# parmesan baked chops



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Two small chops marrinated in Italian dressing, dabbed excess dressing off it.








Mixed mayo,mustard,A1,garlic powder, and crushed red peppers together and coated chops. Covered in bread crumbs and coated with parmeasan cheese. 









Baked in oven on 300 for 20 minutes. Did steamer cheesy rice and brococili on the side.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work there clay.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Good eats right there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Clay, any specific measurements on the mayo,mustard,A1,garlic powder, and crushed red peppers ?

Sounds awesome.

Thanks


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

1


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Bigfisherman said:


> Clay, any specific measurements on the mayo,mustard,A1,garlic powder, and crushed red peppers ?
> 
> Sounds awesome.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks, but no sorry, i tend to just throw in and see how it turns out, although as far as mayo to mustard ratio I usually do 2-1 in favor of mayo.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

great recipe ! my wife made these last night and they were awesome....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

sudshunter said:


> great recipe ! my wife made these last night and they were awesome....


Thanks, glad yall enjoyed them.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Boneless or bone-in Clay? Couldn't tell from ther pics.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Wd, bone-in.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

They be the bestest all day.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Gonna try a new concoctin tomorrow*

I ain't et for probably over 35 years. Will give a report on how, what and if soon as I try it. Called potato sausage.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

My, my, my....love must be in the air. 2 portions eh? Dog's cooking himself up some good home eating stuff. Gonna be entering that wedded bliss zone soon I'm a thinking. Looking good.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Another single man beggin fer punishment looks like.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

LOL, yall 2 are funny, I will cook for her but this ol boy aint getting hitched anytime soon.


----------

